# Isreal Carp vs Mirrors (Flathead Fishing)



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a bunch of Isreal's & & Goldfish for this weekends bait. To me these Isreal's look like small Mirrow Carp, I mean excatlly. If you see a Mirror Carp you really cant mistake it. Could I ahve a bunch of Mirror Carp instead of Isreals'?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

they are the same thing...lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shows hoe much of a carper I am. 

Why is it such an "honor" when someone gets a mirrow then? I've got abotu 50 of them in bait tank in my bedroom!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

because its harder to catch/find them in the wild..lol


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

because us catter's use them all for bait...lol


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent bait when used in the wild............But I still prefer the big fan tailed goldfish or green sunfish........... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats what the plan was, were those big fancy fan tailed Gold & White ones, but they didnt have much left.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Better tighten down your tension knobs. Them things are fiesty if they have any size to them.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had them survive all night on a hook , use them again , then again... Three nights total on a hook ... One tough fish for sure.... CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

three nights with the same bait sounds like no action!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto what Jack said...don't sound like such good bait if no hits in 3 nights. Must be *one of those secret spots*, _so secret the fish don't know about it !!_


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is why you river guys bitch about not catchin fish in lakes........ It takes time for the big boys to show. and show they do  One particular time after 3 nights, I caught two giants ...........  within 10 hours of each other..... That's why it takes no skill at all to catch river cats......  ................ Just ribbin ya fellows....  ..... DA KING !!! AKA :B Rick...............


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just chummin the waters JimmydaCat... Just chummin the waters.........


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I never sat 3 days with biat out, especially not the same bait. If it's not hit in 1 hour tops, it's not food.....give'em what they want.
Yes, lakes are different for sure I guess.


----------

